# What size pressure washer and tip do I clean a deck with?



## jimb317 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have to prepare my deck for stain. It has stain on it already. I was looking to buy a pressure washer. What a size p.w. would be good. What size tip to clean it with? I don't want to ruin the wood or have to sand it by using the wrong combination and causing more damage than good.
Seeing I would use it on my deck and a few things around the house (cleaning siding). I am not a paint contracrtor so I wouldn't need it for more than that.


----------



## Builtbybeck (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wash*

Jimb,
I think your local tool rental place might be a good chioce. Your not going to be able to justify buying the model that will do a really fast job. You should be able to rent a 3000-3800psi model with a rotating 0deg tip for aroung $50 bucks a day. Tearing up the wood has more to do with how close you hold the spray than the overall preasure. If you really want a preasure washer for around the house clean-up there are some pretty good electric homeowner units. It will just take longer to get the job done. We have one around here made by Black and Decker its 110 volt and has a non changeable rotating tip. I rolled my eyes the first time I saw it, but once in a while it is more handy for small jobs than the full size gas units.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Are you planning on staining it with the same stain thats on there now? How old is it? What brand? Is it a solid or semi? oil or acyrlic? What shape is the stain in? Peeling, cracking, etc? Lots of dirt, mold?

Im too lazy to type up a how to, but cleaning your deck has more to do with the right chemical than the pressure washer. And NEVER EVER NEVER NEVER use a 0 degree tip or heck even a 15 degree for wood. If the stain is still in good shape you can get away with a LIGHT bleach and soap solution to clean. If the deck is small even, just get a deck cleaner from the store. Most of them are the same and chances are its bleach anyway, just make sure you dilute it properly. If you do use a pressure washer its simply for rinsing. If you are simply buying one for use around the house a basic 2.5 gpm 2500 psi machine works fine. Itll take a bit longer than a larger gpm, but for twice a year use or something, itll fit the bill.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

bigchaz nailed it. I bought the TroyBilt/Honda/2500 for less than $300 and it works fine as a homeowner tool. I haven't tried it but the 0 tip should go through a 2X in a few seconds.

The Honda is quiet and has started first-pull everytime.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm covering my eyes the above zero degree turbo nozzle post is not visible.. very bad advice. 

Pressure is determined by gpm and nozzle size. On one of my machines a 4012 (40 degree spread, #12 orifice) yields about 800 psi at the tip. Plenty for wood cleaning. If you buy a small machine for HO duty check on the net for a nozzle sizing chart. A little 2.something gpm sprayer may require a nozle as small as 4006 to generate even a little pressure

I don't agree with chaz on the bleach.. I kow Chaz well and I think he is a smart kid but he has not been around long enough doing wood to see what bleach does to it and how it affects stain life. But then again, to be fair, there are still advocates of bleach use that have more time in the field than I have. Opinions are all over the place on it. I base my opinions on what I have witnessed in the field, the condition of wood treated with bleach and the life of sealers where I have prepped with a bleach mix. I'm not willing to sacrifice my deck or my customer's decks for ease or saved material cost.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I only recommend bleach now if mold or mildew are a concern. If you think you have these bleach is the only sure way to make sure you kill it. Mix it light though, 1 QT bleach to 1 GAL of water. If mold and mildew are not present, a good cleaner like Wolman DeckBrite is a better idea. That said, Sikkens for one, still puts the bleach solution in their application guides as the recommended procedure. I think it's more to cover their butts on the mold/mildew issues than anything else.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not sure where others are going but bleach for wood is generally Oxalic acid as opposed to Chlorine.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Teetor,

Bleach as I refer to it is sodium hypochlorite. I have sen oxalic acid marketed as wood bleach but that is misleading to an extent. Oxalic acid is also not a wonderful cleaner in itself. Its a good balancing agent and excellent for following a percarbonate based cleaner (like the Wolman Deck Brite mentioned above. Percarbonate is classified as a mold killing agent btw) The acidic stage makes any mold spores left in the wood have to survive in a hostile enviroment. They don't like that and die off.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Years ago when I managed a gas station one summer, we used a waterbroom to clean the lot. This thing was made of pvc like stuff and seemed to work pretty well for general cleaning. I thought one would serve as an alternative to power washers for ho's that just need to clean once or twice a year. But from what I have seen so far online, they are kind of pricey. Anyone ever used one of these that just hook up to a hose? Haven't seen one in many years around here.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Listen to Ken on the bleach stuff. Ill be honest, ive never really used bleach for wood, but thats because 95 percent of the decks I get require stripping the old finish off. For some reason bleach is always on the tip of my tounge and turns out to be easier to recommend to people asking about cleaning their deck. But truthfully, If you want to clean it right, check out the second link in pressurepros signature. Its a two step powder similar to what most contractors use. Although if your stain is in bad shape you do risk that the cleaning will take off the old sealer.


----------



## jimb317 (Apr 4, 2006)

I purchased my house 1 1/2 years ago. Foreclosure, so I don't know the old owners to ask any questions. The stain is mainly faded, it isn't peeling and I don't see any mold. no idea what kind of stain it is. I would like to get as close to matching it as posible.
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Bought my 1st PWer at HD, an excel 2500 @ 3gpm for $300.
Great for household projects. cleans off the truck, dirtbikes, boats,
BBQ, kids, and whatever. 3yrs, no probs.
better to charge and monthly to HD than $50 to rental yard.
Use that restore a deck chemical system. it is highly recommended.
Pressure washer w a wide fan tip great for rinsing off the deck.
sharper angle or too close will eat up the wood, and concrete if too close.
r


----------

